# Question on Imports



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Do any of the taxidermists here know if, due to the CWD issue, there are any changes in the rules of importation from Canada? I have an elk hunt scheduled Oct. 5-9 in Saskatchewan and I'd hate to have any nasty surprises coming back with my meat, rack & cape. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't believe there have been any "changes". Check first - bone/skull plate will need to be spotless and that would be the only bone allowed.

Your guide should know if he is hosting out of country guests.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. My guide may know but, I was trying to do some research on my own before I got out there because I sure do hate nasty surprizes. From checking the DNR & USDA websites, it looks like the meat has to be deboned, cape cleaned of as much tissue as possible & the skullplate spotlessly clean. Entry back to the states has to be through certain border crossings, one of which I had already planned for my crossing.

Thanks again!


----------

